# Bashguards?



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

How many of the MTBers on here use bashguards on their rides?


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

I use one on my bike and I love it.  I got sick of bending and/or shearing off the teeth on the big ring so I made the switch.  Can't say that I've ever really missed the big ring, except for maybe an occasional jaunt down some asphalt.  I try not to do that though, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2009)

use one and love it. I did switch my 32T middle ring for a 34T ring. May even try a 36T ring this season.


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

Still using 32T here, I don't see the need for more.


----------



## JD (May 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Still using 32T here, I don't see the need for more.



If your chain line is bad in the gears you ussually ride in, you could switch to a bigger ring and work the middle of your cassette more...makes your chain and cogs/chainring last longer.


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

Use one. Might not have ever tried it, but it sorta fell in my hands. I will probably always use one now. I prefer a big chain ring over logs since it acts as sort of an assist as it digs in and you pedal over. The guard is way better on rock though so.

Haven't thought much about the middle ring tooth count before, but I've found the middle ring/small cog combo is almost too low for me at times now that I'm trying to ride faster through the techy spots. Been also experimenting more with the small ring and middle cogs, but you can only go up so high...


----------



## bvibert (May 12, 2009)

JD said:


> If your chain line is bad in the gears you ussually ride in, you could switch to a bigger ring and work the middle of your cassette more...makes your chain and cogs/chainring last longer.



Good point, I haven't actually looked at the chain line to tell you the truth.  I think I spend most of the time in the middle of the cassette and lower (larger cogs) for most of my riding.  There's not usually much flat riding where we go, so the only times I'm really in the higher gears is when I'm going down hill, and even then I'm not pedaling too much.  Maybe as I start to get faster if I find my self hanging out in the higher gears more then I'll consider going larger on the front ring.  I'm resisting because I like the gear combos with the 32 up front.  I usually only have to drop into the 22T ring on the steepest/longest of climbs (at least when I'm in good riding shape anyway).


----------



## severine (May 12, 2009)

I had one but it never made it on my bike; apparently, without changing components that are costly, I can't have one.


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2009)

JD said:


> If your chain line is bad in the gears you ussually ride in, you could switch to a bigger ring and work the middle of your cassette more...makes your chain and cogs/chainring last longer.





bvibert said:


> Good point, I haven't actually looked at the chain line to tell you the truth.  I think I spend most of the time in the middle of the cassette and lower (larger cogs) for most of my riding.  There's not usually much flat riding where we go, so the only times I'm really in the higher gears is when I'm going down hill, and even then I'm not pedaling too much.  Maybe as I start to get faster if I find my self hanging out in the higher gears more then I'll consider going larger on the front ring.  I'm resisting because I like the gear combos with the 32 up front.  I usually only have to drop into the 22T ring on the steepest/longest of climbs (at least when I'm in good riding shape anyway).



I paid closer attention in last night's ride, I'm typically in the middle of the cassette or lower.  A bigger middle ring doesn't seem needed for me at this point.


----------



## Gremf (May 14, 2009)

Two of my three MTBs have them.  The one that I just built up, I thought I had one for it but it doesn't fit so I am in the market for one.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 14, 2009)

primary fs has one - lots of logs and rocks on most of the stuff i ride and not much use for a big ring. ht  doesn't but i only use that for road/canal path/real buff trail stuff where i want a big ring, so i voted yea


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 14, 2009)

no button for "What's a bashguard?"....


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> no button for "What's a bashguard?"....



If you don't know what one is I think it's safe to assume you don't have one.  But I added the option anyway...


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If you don't know what one is I think it's safe to assume you don't have one.  But I added the option anyway...




Thanks!  I've voted.

I guess I could have just said "No"....


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2009)

FYI:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bashguard


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

After grinding down another tooth or two on my big ring on yesterdays ride, I think I am going to get one.


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

My bike came without one... learned about them after a week or soo of riding and teeth grinding...  

I may have used the big ring a couple of times on pavement.. 

../shrug  I should probably get one though

I need a ton of things.. adding this to the no rush list.


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 8, 2009)

Ive got one on my Giant Reign x1. Has come in handy more than a few times. Do miss the big ring on some long, smooth, high speed single track to really hammer, but I can deal.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 8, 2009)

Just put one last week after demolishing my ring on a rock. I think it was like $15 at bike Nashbar and took all of 2 minutes to install. 

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/CatalogSearchResultView?storeId=10053&catalogId=10052&langId=-1&pageSize=30&beginIndex=0&searchType=resultSet&sortBy=iphrase%2Brelevance%2F%2F0&cn1=&searchTerm=bash+gaurd*


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Just put one last week after demolishing my ring on a rock. I think it was like $15 at bike Nashbar and took all of 2 minutes to install.
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/CatalogSearchResultView?storeId=10053&catalogId=10052&langId=-1&pageSize=30&beginIndex=0&searchType=resultSet&sortBy=iphrase%2Brelevance%2F%2F0&cn1=&searchTerm=bash+gaurd*



Nice!  You won't be sorry, unless you used your big ring a lot...


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 8, 2009)

hmmm, i have been considering throwing one on the C-dale.  you all may have just convinced me to do so.  thanks.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

Picked one up at the LBS on my way home along with a derailleur hanger to keep in my pack.

I checked all the online bike parts places and must of missed the deal Woodcore got. Being impatient, I paid $30 and have it in my hands!:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Being impatient, I paid $30 and have it in my hands!:lol:



Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nothing wrong with that!



No kidding, on line everyone starts out at $30-35 plus shipping. Installed it, now I'm just too afraid to slide the front derailleur and then figure out which one is the limit screw. Have to do some reading in the Zinn book.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

Bah, just leave it.  That's what I did, and I know which screw it is. 

If you move the derailleur down you'll probably have to readjust the cable too.  As long as it's shifting fine why mess with it.  The bashguard won't let you move past the middle ring, so you're not going to throw a chain or anything.  It's probably not very good for your chain if you try to though, which I guess is the argument to adjust the screw.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

Sliding the der down is pretty cake. If you had the technical ability to install the bash guard, you can figure it out. It will be a good test and force you to learn to work on your bike. Anyone that's ridden with me knows how loud my drivetrain clunks around so obviously, I'm not very good at it...


----------



## big oz (Jun 8, 2009)

You shouldn't really slide the derailluer down more than a smidge.  The feed ramp to shift from small to mid and mid to big is engineered so that you have a hair of clearance over your big ring.  Dropping it any substantial amount changes the contact point on the chain plate / cage interface and can jeaporadize shift performance.  The only thing you really need to do is to turn in the High stop screw so that it prevents over travel on the front derailluer.  To ensure that you get crisper shifts and reduce any chances of dropping the chain put your bike in first gear and in the middle ring.  Grab the lower part of your derailluer and swing it forward until it is almost parralel with your stay and zip tie it.  Since you no longer have a big ring you can take out all this extra chain.  Generally about 3-4 complete links.  If you really want to spice it up, replace your rear derailluer with a mid cage XT when you trash the one you got.

Me personally, no bashguard unless the bike has well over six inches of travel front and rear.  My SX Trail has a polcarbonate one, but I do some retarded stuff on that thing.  My XC bike spends a lot of time in the big ring especially in places like the Rez and the long DHs at Nass.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info/tip oz, glad I didn't try and move it last night.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Bah, just leave it.  That's what I did, and I know which screw it is.
> 
> If you move the derailleur down you'll probably have to readjust the cable too.  As long as it's shifting fine why mess with it.  The bashguard won't let you move past the middle ring, so you're not going to throw a chain or anything.  It's probably not very good for your chain if you try to though, which I guess is the argument to adjust the screw.



Figured out the adjustment screw too.


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2009)

The bashguard looked good yesterday, Jeff.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2009)

Too bad I didn't get to try it out


----------

